# Deadly Nicotine Blows Its Way Into E-cigarettes - England



## Stroodlepuff (1/11/13)

Eight shops were found to be selling a range of banned nicotine formulas in bottles that carried no list of ingredients, no warnings and, in some cases, no labels. Many originate from backyard laboratories.

Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/national/heal...ecigarettes-20130921-2u6n2.html#ixzz2jP23F9Ma


----------



## Andre (1/11/13)

Not good news. Next our customs are going to clamp down on us.


----------

